# Freelance riding instructor insurance???



## jennyb (3 September 2007)

Hi, 
I'm taking the advice of many and looking into insurance to cover me whilst I teach, the BHS only cover you if you have all of their requisits (child protection, first aid, CRB etc...) but these obviously take time so in the mean time......can anyone suggest what to do? are there insurance brokers who offer a reasonable price? I have one so far at £370...?
thanks
 <font color="purple">  </font>


----------



## goeslikestink (3 September 2007)

seib  as they do the same for bhs --

conrhill  alliance insurance company  are the underwriters of  seib
south essex insurance brokers


----------



## jennyb (3 September 2007)

It was SEIB I got the quote of £370 for, should I consider this a reasonable quote?

what a speedy reply thankyou!


----------



## happihorse (3 September 2007)

No many insurance companies provide this insurance so the different brokers may well be using the same insurance provider.  £370 sounds pretty good to me!


----------



## kerilli (3 September 2007)

Shearwater are quite reasonable, iirc.


----------



## Shilasdair (3 September 2007)

I'd try to zip through the BHS pre-reqs, particularly the HSE First Aid (lasts 3 yrs once done) and the CRB check....the CP course is worthy but about the dullest few hours you'll ever spend (take a small secret book to read)&gt;
S


----------



## jennyb (4 September 2007)

Thanks Shilasdair, it's looking like that will be the cheapest way through, looks like there's a CP quite soon in my area, and its a shame that the BHS don't accept CRB checks from other institutions as I already have one! might have to keep on teaching in the mean time un-insured...


----------

